# wusb11 v3.0

## nooby god

Hey I'm going to install gentoo, but I won't have any internet acess. I'm connected to the internet via router. I connect to my router by a linksys WUSB11 v3.0 USB network adapter. This has the prism2 chipset. according to the linux HCL http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php?product=2230&sort=8&cat=144&page=2 I need the linux-wlan-ng drivers, version 0.2.1-pre22 or higher in order to work, but I don't get on how to do it.

I'll do a stage three install and then I need to configure my internet acess. Can some one explain to me how I do it? I also don't understand this ip address and subnetmask stuff.

----------

## nooby god

bump.

----------

## nooby god

bump. Can any one help me?

----------

## nooby god

bump. PLEASE SOME ONE HELP ME:(

----------

